# Ghost Peppers (Bhut Jolakia) Recipes Wanted



## hookedonheat (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to post in the forum but it has provided me with some pretty amazing recipes, tips and knowledge in regards to smoking.  I'm growing several different types of habaneros as well as Ghost Peppers and one Chocolate Ghost Pepper.  I have hundreds and wanted to start experimenting with sauces, rubs, marinades, condiments, pickling etc.  Do you have any recipes to share that would work well for peppers that hot? I've found several of this forum's recipes tried and true so hoping a few of you out there can give me some good ideas.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!  If you could swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself, it would be much appreciated!

 Thank you for joining!


----------



## moikel (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome,check out my post on curry pastes works well with habanero's. I also have a post of goat curry using them.


----------

